# Ice fishing by Bryce Canyon



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

My wife and I are taking the kids to experience the awesomeness of winter camping at the end of this month and will be somewhere just outside of Bryce Canyon. We have a few camp spots picked out and know all about the snowshoeing and snowmobiling in the area but neither of us has ever fished the lakes. Has anyone fished through the ice down there that could give us a heads up on special regs, or any lakes to avoid due to die offs or anything like that? Maybe a road is not plowed that I'm not expecting? Probably be in the areas of Pine Lake or Tropic Res. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Those could work if you had snowmobiles. One option you may also consider is to head over to Panguitch lake. Very good ice fishing there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SOUTHERN Check this out, some info here.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Would Tropic Res be worth a try?

I honestly don't know, but it is closer to Bryce


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I have fished Tropic twice through the ice and have caught zero fish. If it were me, I would fish Panguitch lake. They are pulling some toads out of there right now...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got informed the other day that toads are small frogs...........
It is better to call them bullfrogs. That would be big.
I use the term all the time..........now I have to stand corrected. :shock:

But, there has been some very nice fish coming out of Panguitch.
Had a blast up there last week.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I would not bother with Tropic Res. The reason is because the reservoir is typically drawn down, often times twice, during the winter months. This is one reason why you don't see bigger fish in Tropic Res on average, compared to places like Otter Creek.

It also can create unsafe ice conditions, as the lake caps and then the water level drops.

Pine Lake would be a much better option, but you will have to snowmobile or snowshoe in. The road is not maintained this time of year.

Otter Creek Reservoir or Panguitch Lake would be fantastic alternatives. Both should provide excellent fishing. Check the regs so you are familiar with specific restrictions at Panguitch.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the input! One of the many reasons I love this site! After posting I dug up a several year old post about tropic losing water often, looks like we'll do some more digging into pine lake. Last thing I want is unsafe ice with kids on it! We do have and plan on snowmobiling and snowshoeing all over the place so getting there shouldn't be too big of deal. Also now looking into panguitch as a plan b or "on the way home" stop. Thanks again for all the insight!


----------

